# Colson Flyer Lwb Single Bar



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 16, 2016)

I just picked up this Colson at the Arligton Heights swap.  I believe it is a '38, any other information would be greatly appreciated.  Did colson have a camelback and single bar model?  It was clear coated but you can still see the pinstripes underneath.  I can also agree with people that the long wheel base bikes are very comfortable to ride.  Not sure if someone stamped their last name and a number above the serial or if that is some secret Colson code.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 16, 2016)

These are very cool. I'm sure Ford Mike or one of the guys can get you straight on year and model. I almost picked one up last year that was a 37.


----------



## mike j (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice looking bike, love the head badge. Great patina & those tires work well. Believe you're right on the year. Name & #'s look like an add on to me, unless they're a super secret Colson code. Have fun with it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2016)

Super Cool. I think june 1938
Someone has a WTB for 1 of these.
My 36 Packard is NFS at this time.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2016)

Catalog shot


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Catalog shot
> View attachment 350608



Close Mark, but that's from the 36 catalog. Still good for reference


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

No pic, but mentioned in this '39 catalog page as the Men's Single Bar Special

Your bike is indeed a '38



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/39-colson-catalog.75276/#post-467115


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you for the replies and info.  The catalog answered my question about truss rods.  So this seems pretty original then?  Here are pictures of the stem and front hub.  Can't see any markings on the front hub.  The Morrow rear has G4 on it.  That would be the 4th quarter of '37?  The measurement from middle of bb to top of seat tube is 20 1/2.  The wheelbase measurement is 45 3/4 center to center on the axles.  Thank you again for the info and replies.  Here it is with the group.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Thank you for the replies and info.  The catalog answered my question about truss rods.  So this seems pretty original then?  Here are pictures of the stem and front hub.  Can't see any markings on the front hub.  The Morrow rear has G4 on it.  That would be the 4th quarter of '37?  The measurement from middle of bb to top of seat tube is 20 1/2.  The wheelbase measurement is 45 3/4 center to center on the axles.  Thank you again for the info and replies.  Here it is with the group.View attachment 350788 View attachment 350789 View attachment 350790 View attachment 350791



Definitely a '38 bike. Has the "low-end" front Colson hub.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wait a minute......Is this indeed a long wheelbase frame???I thought they were only made 2 years,36 & 37?????


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it is.  It seems longer than my snaptank and looptails.  Is there a specific measurement that I need to look for?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> I think it is.  It seems longer than my snaptank and looptails.  Is there a specific measurement that I need to look for?
> 
> View attachment 411745 View attachment 411746



Now I'm all confused. Everything I once knew is questioned....My whole world is topsy-turvy...I need to sit down for a min....I'll be back momentarily


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm no Colson expert but the bike is for sure a '38 and the distance between the bottom bracket and fender brace on the chain stay looks kinda long to me? V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2017)

great bike @Neanderthal77





...the right front axle nut is outside in


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2017)

That would be -1 point in concours judging! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Now I'm all confused. Everything I once knew is questioned....My whole world is topsy-turvy...I need to sit down for a min....I'll be back momentarily



*
Mike this is what I run into on occasion ........ The more you know - the more questions you have .......*


----------

